# Lose fat with fat?



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

The other day I came across this video clip of Dr. Oz explaining how rubbing castor oil on your lower back can relieve pain due to pinched nerves or bad discs. I figured it was cheap enough to give it a try and to my delight, it worked!

So then I saw a clip of him talking about how taking safflower oil orally can actually melt belly fat. Now this sounds too good to be true, but since the first remedy worked, I figure I'll give this a try too. 

Has anyone out there heard/tried this approach? How's it working?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

If you cut your carb consumption in direct relation to increasing your fat, you will indeed lose weight (that's low-carb/aka Atkins). 
Personally, I'd go with coconut oil instead, though.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

I've done Atkins most of my life. I always feel more alert and energetic when I stick to it also. But this is something different. The claim is that safflower oil burns belly fat.
While they recommend some commercially produced product, I went and pulled some safflower oil off the grocery store shelf and have been taking two tsps. each day, one in the morning, one in the evening as I continue to diet. 

It's only been a week, but you know what? I think it's working! :shocked:
Wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Everything old is new again.
There is a book, published in 1961, "Calories Don't Count" by Herman Taller M.D. that discusses using fats high in linoleic acid to lose weight. Safflower oil is listed as the preferred oil at 75%, with corn oil second at 53% linoleic acid; olive oil is just 5%. If I recall correctly, the reccomendation was for at least 3 ounces of safflower oil per day, and keep carbs under 5% of total calories.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I hope for your sake that it does work. Don't know if certain oils melt fat or not but if he's saying it melts fat in a certain area, that I can't believe.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

StL.Ed said:


> and keep carbs under 5% of total calories.


I think that's the important bit. I follow a low carb, moderate protein, high fat diet, so I'm all for adding fat and reducing carbs. However, I'd be a bit concerned about the omega-6 to omega-3 ratios in the oils recommended.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

JanS said:


> I hope for your sake that it does work. Don't know if certain oils melt fat or not* but if he's saying it melts fat in a certain area, *that I can't believe.


That's what I found a little hard to believe also.
I guess time will tell, and there's no harm in trying.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, since there are several studies that indicate a relationship between stress, cortisol, and belly fat (as opposed to general weight gain), I don't find it too unbelievable that some substances can target belly fat in weight loss. 
I also agree that the low carb is probably a big contributor to success. I lost nearly 80 lbs. doing low carb 8 or 9 years ago and have kept most of it off. Since I've crept up about 20 lbs. in the last couple of years, I'll probably return to low carb and might consider adding safflower oil specifically.


----------

